
'House of Cards' canceled as fallout continues for Spacey - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2017/10/30/kevin-spacey-has-set-gay-rights-back-actor-blasted-for-response-to-sexual-misconduct-claim
======
FBISurveillance
Thank you, Anthony Rapp

